#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-11
<d2_racing> bonsoir, quelqu'un a testé google+ ? On dirait Facebook ?
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-12
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: as-tu regardé mon app de mot de passe? c'est pas mal avancé, presque utilisable
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur: cyphermox est pas parlable ce matin.... lol
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: je vois ca :)
<Mobidoy> depuis 6:45 que j'essais de le joindre B-) 
<cyphermox> pfft
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: oui j'ai regardé, j'aimerais pouvoir ne pas systématiquement afficher les mots de passe en clair par contre ;)
<Mobidoy> regarde dans tes privates... pffft :-) :-) :-) 
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, c'est pas encore implémenté....j'ai bien dit "presque" :)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: je me demande aussi si on pourrait trouver un moyen efficace de copier le mot de passe au presse-papier en le moins d'opérations possibles
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: oui, j'exprime juste des idées ;D
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oui, c'est la prochaine étape, je vais rajouter un raccourci au menu avec un keybinding pour faire un copy du username et un copy du password
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: it compiles! Ship it! SHIP IT!!!
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hmm...je vais faire un fichier TODO avec les affaires que je sais déjà que je veux mettre
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: l'as tu essayé dernièrement? genre depuis 2-3 jours?
<cyphermox> j'va regarder peut-être plus tard si y'a quelque chose que je peux implémenter
<cyphermox> non... ca fait au moins une semaine
<mdeslaur> ah, bien ca a beaucoup changé depuis une semaine
<mdeslaur> c'est nouveau, alors ca change vite :P
<cyphermox> yup
<mdeslaur> ok, j'ai uploadé un fichier TODO
<Mobidoy> commande pour voir ceux qui sont dans cette room ??? Quasseldroid semble ne pas avoir de user list.... du moins, sur ma tablette....svp
<Lrrr> /names
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: si t'as une idée pour les raccourcis clavier pour le copy des username/password, tu me fera savoir
<cyphermox> c'est souvent fait par double-click mais sinon je sais pas
<mdeslaur> mais...double click, c'est pour ouvrir/editer...
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> c'est pas une question facile ;)
<mdeslaur> shift-ctrl-c?
<mdeslaur> ah, oui, un autre TODO: menu contextuelle dans la pane de gauche
<Mobidoy> merci Lrrr
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ca de l'allure
<cyphermox> salut MagicFab
<MagicFab> cyphermox, o/
<cyphermox> maybe I should go in to the office tomorrow or something :)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, come by station-c
<cyphermox> station-c?
<cyphermox> demain?
<d2_racing> bonjour
<cyphermox> d2_racing: salut
<d2_racing> ça va cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> ouaip
<d2_racing> moi aussi
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ping?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox je sort de ma résonance magnétique.. en route pour le métro.... Café crème ?
<cyphermox> si tu veux
<cyphermox> jdevrais arriver d'ici une couple de minutes
<Mobidoy> Dak... quel bus je dois prendre ?
<cyphermox> euh, de quel endroit?
<Mobidoy> Métro
<cyphermox> 10 ou 17
<Mobidoy> k merci
<cyphermox> j'va prendre ca moi aussi dans quelques minutes
<cyphermox> en fait... on remet ca plutot demain?
<cyphermox> j'aurai d'autres bus à prendre après pour revenir au métro, puis pour aller à Boucherville
<cyphermox> quoique c'est pas si mal quand meme... ton choix ;P
<Mobidoy> lol c mieux maintenant pour moi je suis pas sur pour demain. Mais si tu a autrefois chose a faire, il y a pas de problème...
<cyphermox> non c bo, je pars dans 5 prendre le bus
<Mobidoy> Oups autre chose
<Mobidoy> ok.,.
<hakimsheriff> Bonsoir!
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> allo kanouk
<kanouk> allo Ankman :)
<kanouk> ça va Ankman ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-13
<Ankman> bon, toi?
<kanouk> me too
<Ankman> wow!
<Ankman> anglais
<kanouk> lol
<Ankman> essayer /me too
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> :-D
<kanouk> gros effort
<Ankman> try it
<kanouk> no
<Ankman> l.ol
<Ankman> oops
<kanouk> :D
<Ankman> ca fait
 * Ankman too
<kanouk> ah ok
 * kanouk too
<Ankman> yay!
 * kanouk ne maîtrise pas l'anglais
<Ankman> j'ai oubliee la pluspart de francaise apres quitter l'edcole en 1987
<Ankman> ecole
<kanouk> tu te débrouilles quand-même bien Ankman 
<Ankman> merci
<Ankman> en Annemasse en France j'ai ete a une gare a essayer d'acheter un billet a Strassbourg mais mon francaise a ete tres mal. apres 5 minute elle dit "do you speak english"? lol
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> mozilla aurora instable est téléchargeable
<Ankman> plus tard je trouver que Annemasse, qui est en france, est ussi en area metropolin de la swisse. 5 kilometre du frontiere. elle probablement aussi parle allemand
<Ankman> aussi
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> metropolin den geneva/swiss
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annemasse
<Ankman> oh, seulement 2 kilometres
<kanouk> k
<Ankman> j'ai iceweasel (firefo) beta
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> 'soir!
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox 
<cyphermox> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> cyphermox, tu pourrais m'expliquer à quoi sert le paquet geoclue-ubuntu-geoip
<kanouk> en fait je sais à quoi il sert mais est-il nécessaire?
<cyphermox> euh pas indispensable je crois
<kanouk> k
<cyphermox> il fait la traduction entre IP et localisation dans certains logiciels, mais je crois que seul l'indicateur pour l'heure s'en sert, et même là, c'est discutable
<kanouk> donc si on désinstalle on perd l'indicateur de l'heure?
<cyphermox> peut-être pas, j'ai jamais essayé
<kanouk> je vais regarder ça dans synaptic
<cyphermox> pourquoi, une mise à jour vient d'apparaître?
<kanouk> non, je parcours les paquets installés quelquefois et j'ai vu ce paquet
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> oui c'est bien ca, le seul paquet qui semble en avoir besoin est indicator-datetime
<kanouk> bon alors je vais garder
<cyphermox> en passant, tu peux voir ce genre de relation dans synaptic si tu clique le bouton droit pour ouvrir les propriétés / toutes les info des paquets, alors dans le troisième onglet si ma mémoire est bonne, tu as une page avec un drop-down dans le haut, et une grosse boite qui fait le reste de la page. En principe tu peux changer le drop-down à "Dépendants"
<cyphermox> (l'équivalent de la commande "apt-cache rdepends <paquet>"
<cyphermox> j'ai travaillé pas mal sur synaptic dans natty, ca paraît? :P
<kanouk> oui parce que j'ai un peu de difficulté à te suivre
<cyphermox> dans la liste des paquets, si tu cliques avec le bouton droit, le dernier item en bas devrait t'ouvrir une fenêtre avec tous les infos du paquet
<kanouk> euh dans les préférences j'ai mis "afficher les propriétés du paquet dans la fenêtre principale
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> en fait c'est la même chose que moi
<kanouk> sauf que moi j'ai pas besoin de cliquer droit
<kanouk> c'est que parfois la description est difficile à comprendre pour moi qui n'est pas bilingue
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> j'utilise la meme option
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> bon, dans la fenetre principale alors tu auras une boite à dérouler quelque part avec "Dépendants" non ?
<kanouk> oui si je regarde dans l'onglet "dépendances"
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> bon, là tu devrais avoir dans la liste que indicator-datetime non?
<kanouk> mais je peux le voir aussi si je fais "sélectionner pour suppression complète" alors là il m'indique qu'il doit désinstaller tel ou tel paquet
<kanouk> on se comprend
<cyphermox> en effet
<cyphermox> c'est juste moins d'opérations ;)
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> mais je me demandais si dpkg pourrait supprimer un seul paquet mentionné?
<kanouk> comme par exemple si je voulais supprimer seulement geoclue-ubuntu-geoip sans supprimer l'autre...
<cyphermox> si
<kanouk> me reste à trouver comment faire
<cyphermox> dpkg --force-depends --remove <pkg> je crois
<kanouk> je sais pas
<cyphermox> mais apt-get remove peut bien faire la job, si ca en supprime pas trop
<kanouk> habituellement je me sers de apt-get remove
<cyphermox> en fait c'est que certaines applications si il te manque les morceaux, ca fonctionnera pas du tout ;)
<kanouk> et --purge
<kanouk> mais si je donne la commande --purge ça désinstalle tout
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643005/
<kanouk> donc tu as encore indicator-datetime?
<cyphermox> oui
<kanouk> ça bouzille rien du tout
<cyphermox> il fonctionnera toujours, parce que geoclue-ubuntu-geoip c'est un "provider" pour geoclue tout simplement. quand il va demander à geoclue pour une localisation, geoclue va simplement réponde "" ;)
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> bon matin, c'est quoi la touche pour chercher un string dans vi svp ? 
<Mobidoy> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: c'est la barre oblique /
<Mobidoy> merci mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: intéressant: http://cafbit.com/entry/rapid_dhcp_or_how_do
<cyphermox> ouais, Jorge m'a envoyé ca par courriel hier ou avant-hier
<mdeslaur> ah, je suis en retard dans les nouvelles encore :)
<cyphermox> hehe
<mdeslaur> j'imagine Jobs à un ingénieur chez apple: "Je veux être _instantanément_ sur le réseau quand j'ouvre mon laptop. FAIS LE OU T'ES DEHORS!"
<cyphermox> je suis pas contre rapidifier ca, mais dès que je vais ravoir le temps de toucher à NM pour IPv6 je vais être capable de le rendre relaivement rapide
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: et c'est pas mal ca: fais-le, peut importe le coût... parce que c'est pas correct passer du traffic sur le réseau comme ca
<mdeslaur> ouais, ben c'est rendu un RFC, alors faut croire que c'est acceptable maintenant :P
<mdeslaur> faut tout foutre le dhcp dans le kernel
<cyphermox> en théorie, ca fonctionne, mais tu as des chances de tomber dans un piège, imagine qu'un PC a été configuré statique avec l'IP que tu essaye de ravoir, puis a pas parlé au réseau depuis + de 5 minutes (le temps que le cache arp soit perdu sur les machines) ou plus (pour les routeurs c'est souvent un peu plus);  si il décide d'utiliser le réseau quand tu fais tes requêtes il va soit être coupé du réseau, ou 
<cyphermox> répondre assez rapidement au servuer/router pour que tes requêtes ARP lui arrivent ;) sinon, tu perds l'avantage anyway puisqu'il répondra au ARP suivant en disant "hey, c'est moi 192.168.4.25, s'tu fais là toé?"
<cyphermox> je dis pas que c'est une mauvaise idée parce que ce que je dis implique un réseau mal configuré, mais c'est pas inhabituel, ca ;D
<cyphermox> moi j'essayerais bien d'implémenter ca dans un petit client dhcp, vu qu'on roule en setuid ca devrait pas être un problème de pousser du ARP et écouter pour
<cyphermox> ca serait le fun à implémenter... too bad j'ai pas vraiment le temps :P
<deuxpi> NM est setuid ?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mais...il fais une requête arp de sa propre addresse avant de la prendre pour s'assurer qu'il n'y a personne d'autre qui l'a eu
<cyphermox> si.
<mdeslaur> à ce moment là, si un autre réponds, il abandonne l'idée
<mdeslaur> entouka
<cyphermox> si qqn l'a tu perds tout l'avantage de vitesse. dans ce cas là il va penser que t'est pas sur le meme réseau
<mdeslaur> ouais, mais au moins la majorité du temps, ca connecte rapidement
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> boo pour evolution; c'est tout bousillé :(
<mdeslaur> comment ca?
<mdeslaur> evolution est cassé?
<cyphermox> ouan
<mdeslaur> :(
<cyphermox> il envoie ou render des messages vides dans certains cas
<mdeslaur> beurk
<cyphermox> pour moi ca a l'air à fonctionner, mais pedro envoye des messages sans contenu, et seb128 lit des messages vides de debian-devel-changes
<mdeslaur> shit, c'est 3.1.3 ca ou la version avant aussi ca buggait?
<cyphermox> non, 3.1.3 (en fait, e-d-s 3.1.3.1
<deuxpi> cyphermox: le gros du code d'Apple se trouve dans http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/bootp/bootp-198.2/IPConfiguration.bproj/
<deuxpi> c'est vraiment assez clair comme code :)
<cyphermox> ouan
<deuxpi> je crois que pas l'APSL soit compatible avec NM (GPL, j'imagine) par contre
<cyphermox> meh, je cherche pas a inclure ca dans nm
<deuxpi> ça serait la place pourtant, non ?
<cyphermox> non. isc-dhcp serait la place
<cyphermox> ou alors dans le kernel tel que décrit dans l'article
<cyphermox> comme ca ceux qui se servent pas de NM ont le même genre d'avantage
<sipherdee> salut tout le monde, je suis de retour sur irc à partir de mon nouvel appartement!
<deuxpi> ok, va pour isc-dhcp :)
<cyphermox> salut sipherdee
<sipherdee> allo! :)
<deuxpi> salut sipherdee !
<sipherdee> pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, c'est le ubuntu developer week - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<sipherdee> pendant mon déménagement j'ai été déconnecté de mon bouncer irc alors je ne sais pas si vous en avez déjà discuté.
<deuxpi> cyphermox: watch out -- brevet US20090006635 "Systems and methods relating to managing network addresses"
<deuxpi> probablement no go
<cyphermox> bah
<cyphermox> j'ai pas le temps de gosser avec ca
<deuxpi> ça aurait été bien, mais ça vaut probablement plus la peine
<mdeslaur> voyons, le brevet en question ne semble que couvrir l'opération standard de dhcp
<mdeslaur> ils réussissent à breveter n'importe quoi
<deuxpi> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-14
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok, copy username et password a été ajoutés au menu et au toolbar, et les mots de passe sont cachés par défaut
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: cool, merci de me le pinger
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir cyphermox :_)
<cyphermox> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci cyphermox et toi?
<cyphermox> ca va :)
<Ankman> bons
<kanouk> dis-moi cyphermox est-ce que ça pose problème de supprimer les anciens noyaux?
<kanouk> salut Ankman :)
<cyphermox> non pas vraiment, si tu t'en sers pas et celui utilisé présentement fonctionne 
<kanouk> ok parce qu'il y a eu mise à jour aujourd'hui et j'avais déjà 2 anciens noyaux
<kanouk> cyphermox, je pensais en garder au moins 2
<kanouk> au cas où ça planterait
<Ankman> cvlc --play-and-exit file.mp3
<Ankman> oops, wrong window
<kanouk> cyphermox, j'avais seulement que 1 ancien noyau
 * Ankman watches UK series pilot episode
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-15
<cyphermox> ok
<Ankman> :-)
<tottto-drummond> salut tout le monde
<Lrrr> lo
#ubuntu-qc 2011-07-17
<kanouk> bonjour
 * kanouk is away: Occupé
 * kanouk is back (gone 00:00:32)
 * kanouk is away: away
 * kanouk is away: away
 * kanouk is back (gone 00:00:25)
 * kanouk is away: 
 * kanouk is away: 
 * kanouk is back (gone 00:02:34)
<Ankman> hey
<kanouk> salut Ankman :)
<Ankman> hallo kanouk
#ubuntu-qc 2012-07-09
<MattQC> Salut.
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-12
<symbi0te> great, facebook now crashes opera
<symbi0te> tabouere
 * Ankman didn't use opera fro almost a decade now
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-13
<kanouk> bonjour à tous
<Ankman> allo
#ubuntu-qc 2013-07-14
<Chex> MagicFab: what the hell dude
<Chex> oh sorry, that was over hours.. 
<Ankman> meh
<MagicFab> Chex, actually am on duty right now
<MagicFab> athttp://dev.tiki.org/TikiFest+Montreal+12+coding+training
<Ankman> cool
#ubuntu-qc 2015-07-10
<venom250> salut gang
#ubuntu-qc 2018-07-15
<Ankman> .weather montreal
<Tankbot> Yahoo! Weather - Montreal, QC, CA: Partly Cloudy, 25°C (77°F), Humidity: 74%, Light air 1.8m/s (↗)
<Sebastien> avec la petite fleche pis toute 
<Sebastien> lol cute, af 
<Ankman> good old ascii FTW! :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2019-07-09
<Ankman> exit
